# posh / conyo



## Cracker Jack

Nais ko marinig ang kuru-kuro ng aking mga kababayan tungkol sa paksang ito. Talagang nagtaka ako kahit nung nasa 'pinas pa ako. Bakit yung mga taong class ang dating ay tinatawag na conyo? Sa English itong sub-group na ito ay posh kung tawagin.

Ang salitang konyo ay galing sa Kastila ''coño'' na kung isasalin sa Tagalog ay pekpek, puke o ari ng babae. Hindi ko alam kung bakit yung mga ganitong tao lalo na sa Makati, Ayala Alabang, Ortigas areas, etc. ay tinatawag ng ganun.

Ang plush sa Spanish ay pijo/pija at kadalasan ay negative ang connotation. Minsan pag sobrang class tinatawag na pijo/a de mierda. 

Ano sa palagay nyo? Salamat sa inyong mga magiging sagot. Sa uulitin.


----------



## niernier

Can I safely say, coño is a false cognate? Wala naman alam ang mga Pinoy na ibig sabihin pala niyan sa Kastila ay pekpek o puke ng babae. Ako nga 'di ko alam eh. 

Sa pagkakaalam ko, ang salitang konyo(conyo speak) ay yung pagsasalita ng English na hinaluan ng Tagalog. Siguro pareho din yan kung babaliktarin natin, Tagalog na hinaluan ng English.  Kadalasan pangit itong pakinggan kasi exaggerated sila magsalita. Subalit kung ang tanong mo ay pano nagsimulang tinawag silang konyo, tingin ko 'di ko yan masasagot. 

Pero merong teorya kung pano nagkaroon ng konyo. Kung mapapansin mo, mga taong may class ang nagsasalita nito. Mga rich spoiled kids. They  were raised in the tutelage of a yaya who would often talk to them in a unsettling kind of speech. Ito na yung mga yaya na 'di makapag-English ng derecho. As a consequence, the kids grow up with that way of speaking instilled in some corner of their minds. Kaya minsan natawag din itong Yaya English.


----------



## Cracker Jack

Maraming salamat nier sa pakibahagi ng iyong kaalaman.  Sa totoo lang yung binaggit mo na yaya English, sumagi na dati sa isipan ko.  Yon ay makakapagpaliwanag din kung bakit pinaghahalo nila ang mga salitang Tagalog at English sa pang-araw araw na pakikipagtalastasan.  Nakakalungkot isipin sapagkat ito'y isang anyo din ng tinatawag na ''illiterate'' English.  Walang kaibahan ito sa fractured, mangled speech katulad ng English ni Jimmy Santos.  

Lumalabas na gumagamit sila ng salitang English pero ang tono Tagalog na Tagalog pa rin.  Ang maaklap pa dyan maraming professionals ang nahahawa. Akala nila siguro ito ay ''cool.''  Pero kung minsan katawatawa din.

Sa uulitin.


----------



## sean de lier

niernier said:


> Can I safely say, coño is a false cognate? Wala naman alam ang mga Pinoy na ibig sabihin pala niyan sa Kastila ay pekpek o puke ng babae. Ako nga 'di ko alam eh.
> 
> Sa pagkakaalam ko, ang salitang konyo(conyo speak) ay yung pagsasalita ng English na hinaluan ng Tagalog. Siguro pareho din yan kung babaliktarin natin, Tagalog na hinaluan ng English.  Kadalasan pangit itong pakinggan kasi exaggerated sila magsalita. Subalit kung ang tanong mo ay pano nagsimulang tinawag silang konyo, tingin ko 'di ko yan masasagot.
> 
> Pero merong teorya kung pano nagkaroon ng konyo. Kung mapapansin mo, mga taong may class ang nagsasalita nito. Mga rich spoiled kids. They  were raised in the tutelage of a yaya who would often talk to them in a unsettling kind of speech. Ito na yung mga yaya na 'di makapag-English ng derecho. As a consequence, the kids grow up with that way of speaking instilled in some corner of their minds. Kaya minsan natawag din itong Yaya English.


Or alternatively, it may fall into the same category as _leche_, which means "milk" in Spanish but has become a weak expletive in Filipino. Perhaps it may had been used as an expletive in a small community (we still have Chavacanos/Philippine Spanish Creoles), and from there, spread into the general lexicon, albeit with a weaker meaning.

An alternative explanation I heard was that _konyo_ was a corruption of "colonialism" or "colonial [mentality]", which would characterize these individuals.


----------



## Cracker Jack

sean de lier said:


> Or alternatively, it may fall into the same category as _leche_, which means "milk" in Spanish but has become a weak expletive in Filipino. Perhaps it may had been used as an expletive in a small community (we still have Chavacanos/Philippine Spanish Creoles), and from there, spread into the general lexicon, albeit with a weaker meaning.
> 
> An alternative explanation I heard was that _konyo_ was a corruption of "colonialism" or "colonial [mentality]", which would characterize these individuals.



Isa rin ito sa mga dahilan kung bakit ako nagtataka.  Sa espanyol kasi ang leche may maraming kahulugan din.  Sa salitang kalye ito ay parang ''cool'' sa English.  Halimbawa, may dumaan na Rolls Royce.  Magcocomment ang mga tao: ¡Esto es la leche!

Sa salitang bulgar ang leche ay semen o katas ng lalaki. O kaya bugbog na leche din ang tawag.  Isa pa ay estar de mala leche na ang ibig sabihin may topak o hindi maganda ang modo.

Pero ayon sa Diccionario de Real Academia Española, heto ang mga depinisyones ng coño:

*coño**.* (Del lat. _cŭnnus_).

*1.     * m. malson. Parte externa del aparato genital de la hembra.

*2.     * m. despect._ Chile._ *español*      (‖ natural de España).

*3.     * m. vulg._ Ven._ *tipo*      (‖ individuo).

*4.     * adj._ Chile_ y_ Ec._ *tacaño*      (‖ miserable).

*coño.*

*1.     * interj. U. para expresar diversos estados de ánimo, especialmente extrañeza o enfado.

Ang coño na vagina ay ang unang depinisyon at sa bandang huli naman yung ekspresyon o parang mura.


----------



## MarcB

sean de lier said:


> Or alternatively, it may fall into the same category as _leche_, which means "milk" in Spanish but has become a weak expletive in Filipino.


The reason for this is leche by some Spanish speakers means sperm , due to a similar appearance.


----------

